# Fire Box, inside or outside smoker?



## tshews (May 18, 2011)

Hello All,

I am a newbie to the forum but have been smoking for a few years.  I usually use a propane smoker but now I am in the process of building a wood smoker out of a 275 gallon fuel tank.  I have seen some monsters on this web sight with fire boxes on the out side of the tank.  My question is why can't the fire boxes be built in the bottom of the tank with doors on either side to load.  Any input or advice would greatly be appreciated.  Trying to get it done by my fathers 70th B-day. Thanks again for any and all help given


----------



## va_connoisseur (May 19, 2011)

I'm not a pit builder but I would imagine the primary reason for putting the box outside it so increase the amount of smoker space used for indirect cooking. The food should be "X" inches from the heat source an placing the heat inside the chamber, reduces the amount of space that is "X" away from the heat.

Disclaimer: I used "X" because there is a lot of debate about the minimum heat to food distance.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2011)

Check-out the build section, I'm sure these guys can give you an answer. It seems to me you would be sacrificing a lot of space in the smoke chamber if the firebox was in there. It would also put the fire very close to the food. I'm sure the pit builders can give you a better answer. My question is why would you want to do that anyway?


----------



## salbaje gato (Jan 3, 2012)

i'm in the process of putting my firebox inside of my vertical smoker. i love my uds and would loke to see if I can get the same resultys from a much heavier tank  Salbaje Gato  AKA   Wildcat


----------



## sprky (Jan 3, 2012)

I have only built 1 smoker. It was a vertical LPG unit. Double walled 1/4" steel fire brick lined, burners in the bottom. I say was due to fact some rotten scum bag stole it when we was at the lake. I cant help ya much on the tank but think the reason for fire box on outside is an heat issue.


----------

